# 8N Fan Shroud Installation help



## CFB (3 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm pretty sure I have a replacement radiator for my 1949 8N. Maybe when replaced the shroud was removed. I decide to get a shroud, but it does not fit as delivered. It seems I have to cut out a bevel at the top to let it fit flush to the curve of the radiator. I made a rough template showing the exposed black metal that would be cut out - 2nd picture below.
a. has anyone had to do this? (I've seen numerous posts around saying one is not needed and trying to make it fit is futile, but someone must have done it.
b. And so if I install it after above modification (if seems reasonable) I also need to bend in the overflow tube to go along straight down the radiator. I don't know why it would have been bent to the outside as all pictures of aftermarket radiators seems to show it going straight down - I would have to bend it in to affix the shroud to the edge without making a cut out. Is my thought correct?
thank you for the advice.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome CFB, the normal 2, 9, and 8n boys must been busy and missed this. Hopefully you got your shroud to fit your radiator. If I understand the issue, the radiator is the odd part in your system. Your plan to adapt the shroud seems ok, but maybe others will chime in. Below is a picture of an NAA, not the same, but pretty close. On it, the radiator is flat, like your shroud.


----------



## pi.192.168 (1 mo ago)

When I replaced the radiator on my 2N with an aftermarket one, I had to cut the shroud in a couple of places. If you could bend the tube to run straight, it would save you one cut.


----------

